# Your Hedge's first bathing experience?



## Spikeball (Jun 17, 2016)

Just gave my guy Spike a bath today with my Mom and clipped some toe nails! He was trying to escape but I think he enjoyed it none the less. By the end he was the softest I've ever felt him.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

He looks very relaxed in that picture which is fantastic! It sounds like it was a successful first bath!Some hedgehogs tolerate baths quite nicely, others hate them. 

My hedgehog Prudence has never been too keen on them, but she gets a little more tolerant each time.


----------



## Spikeball (Jun 17, 2016)

Well like I said he tried to escape but I think he eventually just gave in heh


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Haha after they figure out that they can't climb up the sides they generally cave and just accept it as it is.


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

Nope. Karn inhaled water and blew bubbles. I'm glad your bath turned out nice. He's adorable.


----------



## Spikeball (Jun 17, 2016)

Karn, man thats a great name. Sorry to hear tho 
And thank you


----------



## Salt&PepperHedgie (Jul 20, 2016)

So cute!


----------

